# 2D+ Maglite system the best blend of "beating" and light output?



## RdlyLite (Jan 25, 2007)

As some of you know, I currently only own a Mag 2d and so I took it for its first real life test earlier. I took my dog for a night walk and I liked the upgraded 3w bulbs output but as I was walking, I realized I need more light. lol. Here is the key though, I know I can get better "light" but I NEED the beating ability of the Mag. So I thought either get 3D or 4D Led Mags... They wouldn't be to bulky to carry around in one hand to beat while the other holds the dog leash. Btw, I just like to make sure that me and my mutt have extra beating and lighting capabilities if anyone tried to get crazy on in a darked alley or street. 

What do you guys think? Is there another light I should consider where beating and light output unite? School me guys.


----------



## jayhackett03 (Jan 25, 2007)

Surefire E2D is made just for that purpose.


----------



## RdlyLite (Jan 25, 2007)

jayhackett03 said:


> Surefire E2D is made just for that purpose.


 
Is this it? http://http://www.action-lights.com/flashlights/surefire/executive-flashlights/e2d-executive-elite.asp

If it is, it seems too small to beat any humans or large critters with. lol.


----------



## Sable (Jan 25, 2007)

If I had to have a good blend of light output and walloping, I'd be fixin' up to look at some of the Mag Mods available out here. CPF members milkyspit, Icarus and cmacclel do some wicked Mag-Lite modifying (for a price, of course).

I personally find the 3D Mag about right for the (unlikely) event that I'd have to give someone a good ding along the earhole, and that could be retrofitted into a LED lumen machine of no mean caliber - using three, four, or sometimes even five emitters (Luxeon III or, increasingly popular, Cree XR-E parts), you can start reaching up into the 600 lumen catagory without a whole lot of trouble. Using multiple emitters tends to give you more of a "wall of light," as I understand; a desireable trait when you walk the dog. I do not believe you will have the focusing ability of a stock Mag, but you will have lots of light for a long time and the ability to whack someone good if you really need to.

Cheers!


----------



## RdlyLite (Jan 25, 2007)

Sable said:


> If I had to have a good blend of light output and walloping, I'd be fixin' up to look at some of the Mag Mods available out here. CPF members milkyspit, Icarus and cmacclel do some wicked Mag-Lite modifying (for a price, of course).
> 
> I personally find the 3D Mag about right for the (unlikely) event that I'd have to give someone a good ding along the earhole, and that could be retrofitted into a LED lumen machine of no mean caliber - using three, four, or sometimes even five emitters (Luxeon III or, increasingly popular, Cree XR-E parts), you can start reaching up into the 600 lumen catagory without a whole lot of trouble. Using multiple emitters tends to give you more of a "wall of light," as I understand; a desireable trait when you walk the dog. I do not believe you will have the focusing ability of a stock Mag, but you will have lots of light for a long time and the ability to whack someone good if you really need to.
> 
> Cheers!


 
Thank you for the detailed information. Exactly the kind of stuff that can help me and the mutt. lol. I will look into it further.


----------



## kingoftf (Jan 25, 2007)

Have a look to the TIGERLIGHT with pepperspray, seems to be very bright and the ability to use the spray is easier than trying to beat your "enemy" aka Hulk with a Flashlight












http://flashlightreviews.com/reviews/tigerlight_gold.htm


----------



## yellow (Jan 25, 2007)

for the "beating" purpose,
stay with Your 2D and mod it to a "Hotwire" powered by 8 AAs, there surely are several good descriptions here at CPF.


----------



## carbine15 (Jan 25, 2007)

I think a smaller impact area has more concentrated force. Couple that with a longer striking area for greater reach and you'll want at least a 4C mag to reach out and thump someone. Drop in a MagLED module or one from dorcy (coming soon) and you've got reach out and illuminate or reach out and smackdown capabilities in one handy unit.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 25, 2007)

A 3D MAG with a Terralux Led drop in is what I use when I walk my dogs,
its better than the original bulb


----------



## chmsam (Jan 25, 2007)

For most people without much self defense training, a 3D mag setup will give the feeling of security. Note the way I phrased that. It depends on from what you want to protect yourself since critters and evil people require different responses. Knowledge, practice, and awareness are the best defense, then followed by a give-me-a-big-stick approach. What do you expect to have to deal with on your dog walks?


----------



## Mr_Light (Jan 25, 2007)

I have one of these which might fit your need: Nuwai - Triple 3 Watt LED Flashlight ( 3X 3 Watt Luxeon LED 240 lumens) N2FX-TM801X_3 available at www.amondotech.com for $75. Switch cycles through 1,2,3,off. This a VERY solidly built light with a lot of heft to it. If you want to make it a little brighter there is a adpter kit available to allow running it on 4c NIMH cells.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jan 25, 2007)

Mr_Light said:


> I have one of these which might fit your need: Nuwai - Triple 3 Watt LED Flashlight ( 3X 3 Watt Luxeon LED 240 lumens) N2FX-TM801X_3 available at www.amondotech.com for $75.


"Wow," I thought when I saw this, "A wall-o-light for only $75?" After reading the thread on Elektolumen's new blaster, I've kinda got a hankerin' for something like that. Then I searched CPF for reviews/comments on th TM801X-3.

The Nuwai TM810X-3 doesn't get 240 lumens with 3 D-cells. Not even close. In fact, from what I read, it seems it's not all that much brighter than the 3 x 1 watt TM801X-1? At a clearance price of only $45 for the latter light, ISTM it's the better deal? The -1 has double the run time, too.



Mr_Light said:


> If you want to make it a little brighter...


IOW: Get it closer to its claimed 240 lumens?



Mr_Light said:


> ... there is a adpter kit available to allow running it on 4c NIMH cells.


At the expense of reduced run-time, no?


----------



## Lee1959 (Jan 25, 2007)

I dont have a small hand, in fact I wear a large glove, but I find the D cell Mags a bit too big to use comfortably in this role. I can hold and manipulate the C cell much better, it is more the size of a normal baton. I carry a 5 C cell maglight in each vehicle, have for years, I like the diamter and length which is why I dont replace it , they dont make them anymore at least in the MagLed series.

I carry an Inova X0 in each vehicle to back up the incandescent mag.


----------



## RdlyLite (Jan 26, 2007)

chmsam said:


> For most people without much self defense training, a 3D mag setup will give the feeling of security. Note the way I phrased that. It depends on from what you want to protect yourself since critters and evil people require different responses. Knowledge, practice, and awareness are the best defense, then followed by a give-me-a-big-stick approach. What do you expect to have to deal with on your dog walks?


 
Well, I live in a rural 20k town in CA so there are darkened alleys and many residential streets where light is not exactly plentiful. I mostly expect to run into stay animals and lets say one is extremely big, my dog (65lbs)may be hurt, so I have to be able to beat the critter away. As far as humans go, well I think going out for walks at night just gives those sick people of the world an opportunity for trying something sneaky and well, with Mag I might be able to fend them off from the chest up. Below that, my mutt is plenty good. Hehe. 

Anyhoo, thanks for all the DETAILED descriptions. It helps when they are that way. Btw, look what I got today. LOL. 







A 3D to match my 2D. Not the greatest lights but with one in each hand I dare someone to step to me on a dark night. lol. JP. The Mag lite LED upgrade is a major improvement over stock but are there any better drop in LED for these things on the market? ROFL.


----------



## Cydonia (Jan 26, 2007)

I sure wouldn’t want to be in a dark back alley trying to fend off some drug fiend with a stubby 2D maglite. A 3D isn’t much better. That’s the stuff of nightmares. Do yourself a favor and avoid such darkened alley ways at night eh? But if you insist, try to get a 4C Maglite, it might be better as a club. (do they still sell the 4C? I just read they stopped making the 5 and 6C…) 

I can imagine the short paragraph article now, buried on page 23 in the local newspaper… “local man who was accosted by an unknown assailant in a back alley while walking his dog Tuesday night, succumbed to his injuries yesterday. He desperately tried to fend off the attacker with a flashlight he was carrying, but was unsuccessful in his attempt…”


----------



## blake711 (Jan 26, 2007)

I would upgrade my dog and get a smaller light myself.


----------



## mooman (Jan 26, 2007)

I would also recommend the longer 3D maglight with a hotwire mod. What kind of runtime will you need? You could also get a Magcharger which puts out a good amount of free lumens. The Magcharger is also easily hotwired if you feel the need to kick it up a notch.


----------



## serious sam (Jan 26, 2007)

seems like maglite is the winner when we talk about flashlight for beating.... and is also pretty cheap to break it.... dont other company wanna go after mag by introducing new LED flashlight ment for this beating application? Once a MAG always a MAG?


----------



## Meduza (Jan 26, 2007)

Get a 6C maglite (quite hard to get tough, they aren't making them anymore) and fill it up with 6 NiMh C-cells, aluminium reflector and a ROP bulb 

Great club, and great light


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 26, 2007)

I still think a length of iron pipe is more effective and much cheaper than a Mag light as a weapon.


----------



## D-Dog (Jan 26, 2007)

How about this one, over 2.5 feet long and 11,000 lumens (bulb) 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147025


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 26, 2007)

Meduza said:


> Get a 6C maglite (quite hard to get tough, they aren't making them anymore) and fill it up with 6 NiMh C-cells, aluminium reflector and a ROP bulb
> 
> Great club, and great light


 
That ain't a half bad idea!!! The 2x18650 ROP ain't a bad thing either!!!


----------



## Brighteyez (Jan 26, 2007)

I think the ASPCA would consider it cruelty or abuse if his canine companion had to carry that! 



D-Dog said:


> How about this one, over 2.5 feet long and 11,000 lumens (bulb)
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147025


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Jan 26, 2007)

blake711 said:


> I would upgrade my dog and get a smaller light myself.


................................... :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Akubra (Jan 26, 2007)

How about a MagCharger? It has a 3D-cell type body, is rechargable, has a very good output and is fairly inexpensive ($69.99 at Amazon right now)..... .


----------



## SEMIJim (Jan 26, 2007)

blake711 said:


> I would upgrade my dog and get a smaller light myself.


:laughing:


----------



## RdlyLite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cydonia- Darkened alleys are actually optional, but its actually the one behind our home. Lol. Even if I did not walk down an alley, I think a Mag would suit me better than my fist. Hehe. A 4C, eh? Damn you flashoholics. Lol.

Blake711- Upgrading would be to costly in the long run. Plus, my current dog is plenty big and pretty ferocious. 

Mooman- I think any runtime around 1-2 hours would do if we went on a long walk. Howire mod… I need to search that. 

Brighteyez- Ah, yes, but does it have light?

So it does seem to me that the Mag has the beating department on lock.


----------



## Gnufsh (Jan 27, 2007)

RdlyLite said:


> Well, I live in a rural 20k town in CA


I live in a rural California town of about 300. Sounds like you live in a big city to me.

I'd go with an LED upgrade, either 4 crees or one SSC P4 to retain focusability. That way you can beat all ou want and not have to worry about breaking your bulb.


----------



## Long John (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello RdlyLite and welcome to CPF

I have this one and it's a hell of a light:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1438337#post1438337

This is brighter than mine and for sale now, I can highly recommend it:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/148255

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jan 27, 2007)

I figure the 4D LED module is made for 4 alkalines, so 5 NiMH's shouldn't hurt it,
so my red 5D Mag now has a 4D LED module in it.

We also have an old 6C Mag that is looking pretty sad now with its dim stock bulb.
I'll put the old 5D bulb in there for now to brighten it up a bit.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jan 27, 2007)

Long John said:


> Hello RdlyLite and welcome to CPF
> 
> I have this one and it's a hell of a light:
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1438337#post1438337


Funny, I was just thinking about one kind of "perfect flashlight" last night. That Tricarus I think is it. (Perhaps with a lower low for longer runtime?) Unfortunately, it's way, way, _way_ more than I can either afford or justify for a flashlight, even if it is (nearly) ideal.



Long John said:


> This is brighter than mine and for sale now, I can highly recommend it:
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/148255


For nearly USD400, I should certainly _hope_ so!


----------



## mooman (Jan 27, 2007)

RdlyLite said:


> *Mooman- I think any runtime around 1-2 hours would do if we went on a long walk. Howire mod… I need to search that.*


 
The magcharger will give you about an hour before needing a recharge. As far as a "howire mod"...if you can find one of those, see if she has a sister!!!:lolsign:


----------



## Long John (Jan 27, 2007)

AndyTiedye said:


> I figure the 4D LED module is made for 4 alkalines, so 5 NiMH's shouldn't hurt it,
> so my red 5D Mag now has a 4D LED module in it.



Andy, I would be careful. The internal resistance of 4 alkys is far higher than 4 Nimh's let alone 5 Nimh's. Also the voltage-drop under load is higher.
I've heard from fried Led's by using 3xNimh's instead of 3xalkys.

SEMIJim, yes, it is a perfect light

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## RdlyLite (Jan 27, 2007)

Dang, at the risk of sounding emo, you guys are great. I actually put a Mag 3w led in my Dads 3D Mag and he got all giddy. I told him, "Now that is light." He has carried that thing in his vehicle with the stock bulb for a couple of years already. lol. Now he can actually beat and/or light at the same time. Hehe.


----------



## Lit Up (Jan 28, 2007)

Just make sure not to use it on this guy or the beater may become the beatee.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Hqe0xTdullg


----------



## KEW (Feb 1, 2007)

With 23 years of real life experience using a flashlight as an impact weapon my frist choice is the Streamlight SL 20. Thousands of officers own and use this light on the street. It is an extremely well built, rugged and durable light that has proven itself over and over. I am only on my thrid battery in 23 years! I love the Mag Mods, and own several of them, but would I use them to strike someone or something? Absolutely not. I do not believe most of the batteries in the Mod Mag are not suited for striking, and I am not sure the switch and bulb would withstand multiple blows, which is what it usually takes. Mag Mods are fantastic for an incredible amount of light, but if you are going to use as an impact weapon the Steamlight SL20 is the light you want.


----------



## RdlyLite (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi. How would you rate the light output on your SL20 compared to the Maglites?




KEW said:


> With 23 years of real life experience using a flashlight as an impact weapon my frist choice is the Streamlight SL 20. Thousands of officers own and use this light on the street. It is an extremely well built, rugged and durable light that has proven itself over and over. I am only on my thrid battery in 23 years! I love the Mag Mods, and own several of them, but would I use them to strike someone or something? Absolutely not. I do not believe most of the batteries in the Mod Mag are not suited for striking, and I am not sure the switch and bulb would withstand multiple blows, which is what it usually takes. Mag Mods are fantastic for an incredible amount of light, but if you are going to use as an impact weapon the Steamlight SL20 is the light you want.


----------



## VidPro (Feb 1, 2007)

all you need is a 3D with Ni-Mhy high cap cells in it, that way you have good throw.
You just remove the batteries, and throw them, if you cant hit your target in 3 throws, start running


----------



## KEW (Feb 1, 2007)

A fully charged Streamlight SL 20 is very comparable with the Mag ROP mods. I would guess the Mag 85 must be at least double to output of the SL 20.


----------



## freewheelin' (Feb 1, 2007)

I carry a SF E1o with a CreeXRE by Milky for my nightly dog walks. I figure if my 140lb rotti and Colt 1911 doesn't deter em it don't matter what kind of light I'm blinding or beating them with.


----------



## FirstMain (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, I'm a bit biased, since I carry a Glock everywhere, but if I was stuck in Noo Yawk or Kalifornia, I'd go with a combo of the 4 C-cell Maglite and a 2 oz. can of either Freeze+P or Fox 5.3, both work pretty well.

If problems arise they can be handled from a modest distance with the spray, and if gets up close and personal then a few whups between the eyes plus a dose of spray gets it done nicely.

Also the spray handles canine menaces a bit better than a club --- I mean flashlight --- it keeps you further away from the toothy critter.

Actually, rather than tear up a good light on some miscreant's head, I'd prefer the extendible steel baton, but that might be considered overkill....

In reality, I've only had once I needed to do anything, and the spray proved more than adequate.

Safe Walking...
Ron (Lives in Texas and glad of it)


----------



## Pokerstud (Feb 1, 2007)

RdlyLite said:


> Is this it? http://http://www.action-lights.com/flashlights/surefire/executive-flashlights/e2d-executive-elite.asp
> 
> If it is, it seems too small to beat any humans or large critters with. lol.




I have an extra 6D ROP I'll sell ya cheap, then you can beat the crap out of anything, and light 'em up for 200 yards as they run away.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 1, 2007)

Long John said:


> Andy, I would be careful. The internal resistance of 4 alkys is far higher than 4 Nimh's let alone 5 Nimh's. Also the voltage-drop under load is higher.
> I've heard from fried Led's by using 3xNimh's instead of 3xalkys.



That is unfortunate, guess what I have in all my 3D mags?

I thought these things had thermal backoff.


----------



## Long John (Feb 1, 2007)

AndyTiedye said:


> That is unfortunate, guess what I have in all my 3D mags?
> 
> I thought these things had thermal backoff.



Andy, when the thermal backoff will kick in, the light will never turn on again:lolsign:

No seriously, I wouldn't do that. When it works, only for a short time. You will reduce the lifetime drastically.

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## AndyTiedye (Feb 1, 2007)

Has anyone tried putting a current regulator into a "dummy" battery?


----------



## maglite6D (May 17, 2015)

When walking at night, I carry my 6D. Go big or go home.


----------



## RetroTechie (May 17, 2015)

Could almost double as a walking stick... :laughing:

Btw shouldn't there be a limit on how old threads can be lifted from the grave?


----------



## Fleetwood (May 17, 2015)

maglite6D said:


> When walking at night, I carry my 6D. Go big or go home.


Compensating for something?

Anyway, this is a 2007 thread you revived, but I can't help but notice some "baseball bat torches" on Amazon of late. They look like this and are super cheap. Looks like they'd beat a Mag all day long, but would probably fall under an Offensive Weapon in some countries e.g. the UK, possibly, depending... i do love that "heatsink"...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 17, 2015)

Old thread + discussion of use of a flashlight as a weapon. Closing this thread.

Bill


----------

